# What's with this "New Member" stuff?



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

:yo: So my join date is in 2012 and I'm still a "new member"? :loco:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

RetireInRome said:


> :yo: So my join date is in 2012 and I'm still a "new member"? :loco:




It isn't linked to how long you've been a member, but to how active a member you are. 

I can't remember how many posts you have to make before you aren't 'new' any more - but it's obviously more than the 47 you've made in the past 4.5 years.........


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

3 more posts today RetireInRome, perhaps you are coming out of retirement? :cheer2:


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

GeordieBorn said:


> 3 more posts today RetireInRome, perhaps you are coming out of retirement? :cheer2:


If so not to Rome unfortunately. Being an urbanite I want a metropolitan area but getting the numbers to work in Rome is problematic. Pisa however ....


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

RetireInRome said:


> If so not to Rome unfortunately. Being an urbanite I want a metropolitan area but getting the numbers to work in Rome is problematic. Pisa however ....


Pisa! No, have you been there...


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I think I suggested this to you years ago. Rome has a large metropolitan city area. Or even the broader province. In most cases you can be in the city centre of Rome in 30 minutes or a bit more. Really no worse then some of the outer parts of main city.

Prices are much lower. Like for like even more so. For example the sort of studio apartment you'd be lucky to find in the outskirts of Rome for 100K will often be less then 50K in the greater area. Worse the 100k apartment will be in an area that's less nice.


----------

